# proof of funds with job offer



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

hi

wondering if anyone can help me.
hubby was offered a job in calgary , LMO has been issued but he has to go through High Commision for twp.forms just arrived from the company he is going to work for and it asks me to submit proof of funds.
how much is required? any ideas. i was under the impression that we didnt have to have proof of funds once he had a job offer?

thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

irishgirl33 said:


> hi
> 
> wondering if anyone can help me.
> hubby was offered a job in calgary , LMO has been issued but he has to go through High Commision for twp.forms just arrived from the company he is going to work for and it asks me to submit proof of funds.
> ...


It is also my understanding that as a TWP (and family) do not require to provide proof of funds. This is on the premise that you'll be working immediately on arrival.


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> It is also my understanding that as a TWP (and family) do not require to provide proof of funds. This is on the premise that you'll be working immediately on arrival.


Thank you for your reply.
i thought the same but there has been changes to TWP in the last few weeks and this needs to be included as well. according the them.
well we will see.#thanks


----------



## McCaul's (Apr 1, 2011)

Uh oh... I thought proof of funds was only needed if you were applying for permanent residence? We are waiting for LMO to come through at the moment. This could make things a little more difficult for us 

Let me know how you get on. Fingers crossed....


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

McCaul's said:


> Uh oh... I thought proof of funds was only needed if you were applying for permanent residence? We are waiting for LMO to come through at the moment. This could make things a little more difficult for us
> 
> Let me know how you get on. Fingers crossed....


will let u know has soon as we here anything.


----------

